# Large Mosquitos?



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

sounds like you are visited by the state bird of Maine. 

Just be glad they are not the stealthy little FL stabing, sucking, boogersthat make you itch for days.

only sure way is a big forrest fire. keep your hose handy.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Keep spraying with Cutter or whatever you think is working. Talk to neighbors and others and see if they are having the same issues. If so, you might want to contact the city and see if they can send a sprayer around your neighborhood. About 1 or 2 times a month we have a truck that goes through our streets and sprays, what I assume, is some sort of insecticide. It really does help.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Its extremly dry on the east coast this year so any small amount of moisture in a gutter, ac drain line etc. will attract them.


----------



## DaleBelcher2 (Jun 5, 2010)

If it's large it's probably not a mosquito, lots of similar looking bugs. Remember only the female is a blood sucker, the males like pollen, and watch for standing water. Here in CA we have had a lot of trouble with west nile virus.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

They are NOT mosquito's, they are crane flies and completly harmless:laughing:

http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/crane_fly.htm


----------

